# hotsync w/samsung i500



## vze44bvt (Apr 12, 2004)

i just got a samsung i500 phone. It seems that the drivers don't "hold" after a restart or after I shut down my computer. I am not sure if another program is disabling the drivers or if the drivers need to be updated. Once i uninstall/reinstall, things work fine until i start my computer the next day. I have win xp sp1 as an os. I have searched the samsund/sprintPCS support sites but have not found any relevant information.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

I've moved you to this forum, as you may get more replies 

In the meantime, lets see what you have running:

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## tchong (Jul 13, 2004)

I have just restarted my computer and my samsung I500 now cannot hotsync./

I've tried to restart, reinstall drivers but nothing works, it tells me that my port is occupied by another application but i have nothing there.

Please help!!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, tchong

If you can give me your startup list, as I mentioned above, we'll see if there is anything that may be causing this 

Regards

eddie


----------



## boyd9009 (Jul 10, 2006)

I have the same problem. the hotsync works 1 of 5 tries. I am not using the cradle any longer and have a direct usb connection.

please help!

thanks,

boyd


----------

